# settings on Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi / 400D for a certain shot



## caljane (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a very blunt question that hopefully safes me a lot of time with trying around, loading up pictures, trying again, ...

Sunny day, the sun actually in my back, and I want to take a picture of a moving target (horse), as sharp as possible, with a blurry back ground. The horse is probably about 100 feet away from me, and I am using an EF 75-300 mm Zoom lens.

What would be the best setting on my camera to achieve a picture like *** the one that can be found on my website where the picture is used with all rights given to me by the original picture taker. In writing.  *** _*** edited for copyright issues ***_ 






I am aware that this is not a shot with the sun in the back - needless to say that I did not take this picture, either 

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

TPF forum rules/regs - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ -  don't allow us to post photos that aren't ours.

We can post a link though.

If the horse is 100 feet from you and you want the focus as sharp as possible set the lens aperture to f/8 and the focal length to 300 mm. Focus will _start_ falling off about 120 feet behind the horse, so if you want the background nicely blurred it will need to be 1/4 a mile or more behind the horse. Online Depth of Field Calculator

Set the ISO to 200 and then use the appropriate shutter speed to make a good exposure with the light you have.


----------



## caljane (Mar 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> TPF forum rules/regs - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ -  don't allow us to post photos that aren't ours.
> 
> We can post a link though.



Sorry for not being more specific about the pic - even though I did not take it it was given to me from a friend since it is of one of my horses. I am very particular about using somebody elses pictures without permission myself.

Thank you for your advice - sun went down for today, but I will give it a try tomorrow. Good starting point. As far as I understand my camera I would be using the AV setting, right? I am really just starting ...


----------



## Dao (Mar 13, 2012)

What Keith said was only the copyright owner (usually who took the photo) is allow to post the photo.  (Forum rule)

For example. you bought a photo magazine that has a lot of photos in it.  You own the magazine, but not the copyright to the photos.  Hope that make sense. 

 Of course, you may not know since you are new in photography.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 13, 2012)

There are two ways to get what I think you are asking. There are two different effects to do this, dof and blurring the background with movement. 

First is to use a telephoto lens with a wide enough aperture so that the depth of field only keeps your horse in focus, but softens the background.

The other way, is to shoot with a low ISO and then set your exposure so you have a longer shutter speed and pan with the moving horse so it stays in focus but the movement of the camera following the horse blurs the background.


If you are truly looking to get a moving horse tack sharp and the background soft then you should be looking at a faster shutter speed as wide open as your lens will go. You will most likely want a shutter speed up to 1/1000 and your aperture down around f5.6 with that lens set up.

Running horses are fun to shoot...








Just be careful, they don't stop for photographers in front of them...


----------



## caljane (Mar 13, 2012)

Dao said:


> What Keith said was only the copyright owner (usually who took the photo) is allow to post the photo.  (Forum rule)



I will keep this in mind for the future - thanks for clearing this up.

I gave the setting Keith suggested a try just before sunset. Pictures came out a bit dark so I hit ISO up to 400. I do have problems to find the right focus, though, in most pictures the one or the other part of the horse was blurred, probably because of movement too. I'll keep on trying, thanks for the starters!



These pictures were all taken on AV setting with f8, ISO400 and shutter speed was probably done automaticly by the camera ... What else do I need to keep in mind?


----------



## Overread (Mar 13, 2012)

When you take shots check the viewfinder, even though in AV mode the camera is setting it for you it still displays the speed. If its not around 1/500sec or faster bump the ISO. Noise you can deal with in editing and exposing correctly at a higher ISO gives less noise than underexpsing at a lower ISO. In addition motion blur can't be fixed in editing*




* ok sometimes you might be able to but you'll be looking at a lot of hours work to do it well.


----------



## caljane (Mar 13, 2012)

Tony S said:


> First is to use a telephoto lens with a wide enough aperture so that the depth of field only keeps your horse in focus, but softens the background.



That second picture, with the polo stick sharp against the pursuing riders - great shot!

Okay, call me stupid - how do I know the aperture of my lens? I thought (and I really don't know anything about cameras) I set the aperture any way I want?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 13, 2012)

Turn the mode dial to Av, use the scroll button and watch which numbers change, that's your aperture. Scroll it to the smallest number and zoom in all the way. It'll probably read 5.6 or 6.3. Set ISO to 100, and shoot. If you get motion blur bump your ISO up to 200 or 400. The last step is to get as close as you can, maybe even get real close an zoom out to 200 or 100mm


----------



## Overread (Mar 13, 2012)

Check the manual which will have specific details as to how to change in the various modes. In Av mode you'll be turning the little clicky dial near the shutter button to increase (smaller numbers ) or decrease (bigger numbers - yes its backwards).


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

Dao said:


> What Keith said was only the copyright owner (usually who took the photo) is allow to post the photo.  (Forum rule).



No. That is not what the forum rule says, because the rule has an _*or*_ in it.

Though you are correct in so far that being given a copy of the photo doesn't mean the OP has a legal right to use the photo in any way she pleases. She still technically needs permission from the copyright owner to reproduce, or copy the copy she was given. The copyright owner (her friend) still retains all rights to the photo.
However, I'd bet the friend has no issue with the OP copying the copy.

So _technically_ the photo needs to be removed and replaced with a link, _unless_ the OP has been given a written license allowing the photos usage online she can provide to TPF.

*Here is the actual TPF rule*: 





> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.



As it turns out TPF has more legal protection than the OP does, through the USA's OCILLA statutes - *Online Copyright Infringement Liability Limitation Act* - which gives TPF protection from potential secondary liability for the intentional or unintentional infringing acts of others. Provided TPF follows certain rules/stipulations in the statutes, like having the rule quoted above, and having a procedure in place for dealing with any forum member who repeatedly infringes copyrights.

Here is more info on the OCILLA stautes - Online Copyright Infringement Liability Limitation Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

US copyright law is found here: U.S. Copyright Office.

Someone wanting to be familar with the total copyright environment also needs to become familiar with the provisions of the DMCA - Digital Millennium Copyright Act - Digital Millennium Copyright Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There will be an open book test next Tuesday evening.


----------

